# Comment diffuser du streaming d'un iPad vers un téléviseur Samsung en format plein écran?



## Master98 (19 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous comment diffuser du streaming d'un iPad vers un téléviseur Samsung en format plein écran?

Merci


----------



## MrTom (19 Février 2021)

Hello,

Quelle est la référence de ton téléviseur ?


----------



## Master98 (19 Février 2021)

Samsung
UN55KS8500FXZC

Merci


----------



## MrTom (19 Février 2021)

Si tu veux répliquer l'écran de l'iPad sur ta télévision et que l'on voit à l'écran ce que tu fais sur l'iPad, il te faut une Apple TV.

Si tu veux diffuser/contrôler des applications de streaming video ou de musique depuis ton iPad te faut acheter :

Une google chrome cast 
Un Amazon Fire Stick


----------



## Master98 (19 Février 2021)

J'ai une Apple TV mais j'ai de grandes bandes noires autour de l'image lorsque je streame des événements sportifs. Comment puis-je avoir les bonnes dimensions pour occuper l'écran à 100%? Merci


----------



## Gwen (19 Février 2021)

On peut diffuser de la vidéo depuis un iPad vers un Fire TV Stick  ?


----------



## MrTom (19 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> On peut diffuser de la vidéo depuis un iPad vers un Fire TV Stick  ?


Non c'est du contrôle via le wi-fi mais c'est ambigu pour plein de monde.


----------



## pouppinou (19 Février 2021)

Si je peux me permettre de donner mon avis.
Après avoir lu les caractéristiques de cette "smartTV", effectivement pas besoin d'artifice (soft ou hardware) elle semble tout gérer via le Wi-Fi. Pour le grand écran, cela dépend de la définition de ton iPad, mais il est claire vu la taille de l'écran, celui-ci va gérer une qualité d'image (définition) en collant des bandes pour avoir une belle image. Maintenant sur ce genre de TV il suffit d'agir directement sur le format d'image via le menu de la TV, comme je peux le faire avec la mienne qui n'est pas du tout du niveau de la tienne (la mienne comparé à la tienne est un vrai dinausore).


----------



## Master98 (19 Février 2021)

J'essaie d'utiliser le navigateur de la TV mais le site web n'est pas généré. Sûrement que le site est bloqué. Je vais essayer d'ajouter le VPN sur le téléviseur pour éviter de devoir passer via le iPad. Merci


----------

